# My first worthless wood blank



## Andybear (Sep 24, 2014)

I cast this the other day. I still have to make a pen from it but thought I would post this as it is the first time I have done this


----------



## OZturner (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice Blanks, Andybear.
Should look brilliant on a Pen.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## wwneko (Oct 1, 2014)

Looks great to me, is it PR or Alumilite?  Looking forward to seeing it turned!


----------



## Andybear (Oct 2, 2014)

It is clear cast PR. Hope to turn it soon


----------



## DLGunn (Oct 2, 2014)

Looks good, looking forward to seeing the finished pen.


----------



## Gethenet (Nov 9, 2014)

Am I to assume...this didn't go well?


----------



## Andybear (Dec 7, 2014)

Not at all a friend saw them and so off they went to him to turn. Have yet to see what they look like turned. Will post pics as soon as I get them


----------



## Harpazo (Jan 15, 2015)

I think it's a great looking blank.  Congratulations!  Anyone who understands the process can tell you there's a lot involved in getting wood to look like that.  Artistry isn't just in the turner's ability but can also be in the material itself.  It's just as easy to ruin a good piece of wood as it is to bring the beauty out of it.


----------

